# Hello! New here.



## cdoves91 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello, it's really a pleasure to be here! I've been drawing since I can remember and I just wanted to be a part of an artist community.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Your are sure welcomed here and great to have you with us. Did you do this piece from Life?


----------



## cdoves91 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes I did, I saw this hiding in my moms closet when I was little and just fell in love with it. I finally got the courage to go ahead and draw it just a few weeks ago.


----------

